# DIY mains and center



## Rodny Alvarez

I want to build some mains and a center, I'm looking at the WWMT set up for the mains and WMTW for the center, using 7" or 8" drivers (woofers).

No more than a $1000 for all the parts.


So far this is what I found........:dumbcrazy:

Mains $725(pair)












Center $365(same drivers)









This prices include the crossover already build:spend:

Any suggestions!!:help:


----------



## bonehead848

That is really a great set of speakers you are thinking about, what exactly are you wanting suggestions on?


----------



## jr1414

What drivers would that be using? Actually, a whole BOM would be useful.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

bonehead848 said:


> That is really a great set of speakers you are thinking about, what exactly are you wanting suggestions on?



Other desings :bigsmile:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

jr1414 said:


> What drivers would that be using? Actually, a whole BOM would be useful.



http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=15323&page=1&pp=35


----------



## Mike P.

Hi Rodny, where did you find the crossovers prebuilt for the Daytons?


----------



## FlashJim

I'm about to build the same speakers.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Mike P. said:


> Hi Rodny, where did you find the crossovers prebuilt for the Daytons?


Rick Craig @ Selah Audio 

http://www.selahaudio.com/index.html


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

How about this one........









Specifcations


Design


3.5-way

Response


40hz-20K (+/- 3db)
200hz-17K (+/- 1.5db off-axis)

Bass Extension
F10 (-10db)


28 hz

Sensitivity
(db/2.83v/1M)


87db

Impedance
(average / minimum)


4 / 3.6 ohms

Suggested Power
(watts/channel)


30-150
Box Alignment

Ported
Video Shielded?

Partial (except tweeter)
Dimensions
(H x W x D)

38" x 9" x 11"
Shipping Weight

60 lbs.
Standard Veneers

Cherry & Maple

Shipping Cost?


Included (Lower 48 / USA)

Price / Kit


$540 / pair


http://www.selahaudio.com/id114.html








and center









Specifications

Design

Sealed
Response

75hz-20K (+/-3db)

Bass Extension
F10 (-10db)


43hz

Sensitivity
(db/2.83v/1M)


87db

Impedance
(average / minimum)


4.5 / 4 ohms

Suggested Power
(watts / channel)


40-150

Box Alignment


Sealed

Video Shielded?


Partially (woofers and midrange)
Dimensions
(H x W x D)

9" x 21" x 11"
Shipping Weight

45 lbs.
Standard Veneers

Maple and Cherry

Shipping Cost?


Included (Lower 48 / USA)

Price / Kit


$260 / each


----------



## Owen Bartley

Uh oh... now you've gone and done it. Here comes my big speaker envy.  I've followed a few of the big Dayton projects and they'd probably be on the top of my list if I was going to replace my Monitor 7s with something bigger. They look great, and seem to be pretty dynamic and enjoyable to listen to. And bonus points if you build a curved box like in that picture!


----------



## jr1414

I'm confused. The info on htguide.com is based off of the Dayton drivers, but the kits from Selah audio use different drivers. Are you building the Selah audio version with their crossover, or contracting Selah to build one of the multiple crossovers listed on the build site for the Dayton version? I don't think it would work as well using a crossover based on different drivers and different driver positioning.

I also agree that the curved cabinet in the picture above is certainly sweet!!! Almost looks like one of the Dayton enclosures, but I wasn't aware of any large enough to accomodate this speaker. If these are Dayton's or something like them, I'd definitely be interested in the cabinet. As it is, I'm very interested in the design right now.


----------



## FlashJim

jr1414 said:


> I also agree that the curved cabinet in the picture above is certainly sweet!!! Almost looks like one of the Dayton enclosures, but I wasn't aware of any large enough to accomodate this speaker. If these are Dayton's or something like them, I'd definitely be interested in the cabinet. As it is, I'm very interested in the design right now.


That's a custom cabinet. There are a couple of ways to achieve a curved box. One is to build a frame and bend multiple sheets of plywood and MDF over it. 

My personal favorite methond is translamination. The Magico Mini uses this technique.


----------



## Ricci

I've never heard of those Magico Mini's, but they have a great look. What woofer is that in them?


----------



## jr1414

I'll remember that next time I can choose between a family car and a set of monitor speakers.... What a beautiful speaker! I think $20K is a little out of the allowable budget though....

Anyone have access to a CNC router to make multiple "layers" of birch ply? I'd be hesitant to build a floor stander with this method, that's a lot of labor and making sure the laminate was flat and even would be interesting. But for a monitor, maybe that's possible....


----------



## avaserfi

Another option is Tapeease. They sell precurved wood materials at reasonable prices and ship very quickly. I am using some and there are pics of it here. They sell in a variety of sizes - the ones pictures are quarter rounds with a 4" diameter.


----------



## FlashJim

Ricci said:


> I've never heard of those Magico Mini's, but they have a great look. What woofer is that in them?


Magico is a company based in Berkeley, CA. The Mini is a $20,000 set of speakers that they sell.

http://www.magico.net


----------



## FlashJim

Ricci said:


> I am using some and there are pics of it here. They sell in a variety of sizes - the ones pictures are quarter rounds with a 4" diameter.


Keep the pics coming on that build! I want to see the finished product.

My center and mains will be translam with MDF layers covered in a veneer. Well, that's the plan, anyway.


----------



## drf

FlashJim said:


> Magico is a company based in Berkeley, CA. The Mini is a $20,000 set of speakers that they sell.
> 
> http://www.magico.net


:raped: For that price I would expect them to come with a live String quartet, for when the power goes out.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

jr1414 said:


> I'm confused. The info on htguide.com is based off of the Dayton drivers, but the kits from Selah audio use different drivers. Are you building the Selah audio version with their crossover, or contracting Selah to build one of the multiple crossovers listed on the build site for the Dayton version? I don't think it would work as well using a crossover based on different drivers and different driver positioning.


The drivers are Dayton except the tweeter(seas), Rick Craig @ Selah audio sells the whole kit drivers and the crossovers(already assembled), he has other kits available too.
Here are some specs for the cabinets.....


http://www.htguide.com/forum/showpost.php4?p=265335&postcount=879

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showpost.php4?p=265338&postcount=880

This pics are from Steve @ the AVS.....


----------



## Ricci

FlashJim said:


> Magico is a company based in Berkeley, CA. The Mini is a $20,000 set of speakers that they sell.
> 
> http://www.magico.net


Silly me. Here I was thinking that they would only be hideously expensive, like $4000pr or something:joke:

Maybe the ply is made from wood scavenged from the wreck of the Titanic.


----------



## MrPorterhouse

I've been considering that Dayton build myself. I really, really like the design and sound of the Cremona M made by Sonus Faber, which are a $10,000/pr speaker. The sound is phenomenal and though the Dayton plan certainly isn't going to mimick the SF, from everything I've read, the Dayton TMWW can be built to amazing results.


----------



## kickbox1

first time here, wanted to know if you can get plans to those sweet floor standing curved cabinets? getting ready to build, are those for 6" or 8" drivers thx, Steve


----------



## dougc

The Zaph zdt3.5 sounds great and is affordable. I would like to build a set of the Statements since they are very highly regarded as great sound for the money, unfortunately they won't fit in my space. I am looking also at the Finalist, but there is no center designed for it yet, so the next on my list is the khanspires (sp?). I have built the Zaphs, so looking to do something else. I'm interested also to hear from others on affordable designs they have heard.


----------



## Mike Edwards

have you tried an SEOS waveguide build? amazing results


----------

